# HCFR Meter Correction File Wanted



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a meter correction file for the HCFR DIY meter.

Specifically one for a Samsung E7000 plasma. I'd even be interested in something close like any E series Samsung plasma or even one from the previous generation Samsung plasma.

Anyone have one they are willing to share?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you may have a tough time finding one here. :huh: Keep us up to date though if you do find one. :T


----------

